# Maintaining Yuasa YTZ14S battery



## CookieJar (Jan 5, 2015)

I have a Honda EM4000SX genset with a Yuasa YTZ14S battery. The setup was purchased in 9/14 and has been used occasionally for power outages, last time 3 years ago. I keep a Battery Tender hooked up to the genset battery and it has always shown a green light, indicating a charged condition. I tried to start the genny using the "battery start" last winter after three years of inactivity while on the Battery Tender. Well, the battery was dead (started right up via the pull-start BTW). I now realize (DUH!) that I should have been checking the battery periodically with a voltmeter, but "closing the barn door after the horse has run off" is small consolation. I'm in the process of replacing the battery. Obviously, I will need to keep a closer watch on the battery, but, my question is: how long can I reasonably expect the Battery Tender to maintain the genny battery? Thanks for any insights. Just want to go on record that I appreciate the help folks offer on this site. Y'all drive careful.
Pax,
Cookiejar


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Honestly, the battery tender should keep it charged and ready nearly indefinitely. I’m surprised to hear that it showed green but the battery was “dead”.

What brand and model maintainer are you using?


----------



## CookieJar (Jan 5, 2015)

It's a Deltran Battery Tender Plus, part #021-0128. Purchased in 2014 specifically to maintain the YTZ14S genset battery. Obviously, there's no warranty after seven years, but I would have thought it would last longer than that. And yeah, disturbing that the green light indicated fully charged. Regardless of warranty, I think I'll contact Deltran for an explanation. Thanks.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Let us know what they say….


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

https://www.yuasabatteries.com/resources/guides/motorcycle-batterys-shelf-life/




> If properly stored and maintained, most sealed lead acid batteries can sit on a shelf for about three years and should be expected to perform adequately for about another three years after they’re put into use


----------



## Winnipegmike (Jun 28, 2020)

3 years is about right. You did your best by keeping it on the tender. But you should expect to replace every 3-4years. I sell that battery for about $60 Canadian, so $15-20 a year isn't bad.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

I keep my dozen OPE & MC batteries on OptiMates or Schumachers and have not had to replace a battery for over 5 years since I started this. A good maintainer must actually exercise the battery...


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

The battery on my old champion generator is going on 10 years on a BatteryTenderJr with no signs of failing.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

All our Honda cars and trucks are connected periodically at least once a month for 48 hours to








Amazon.com: CTEK (56-353) MULTI US 7002 12-Volt Battery Charger,Black : Automotive


Buy CTEK (56-353) MULTI US 7002 12-Volt Battery Charger,Black: Battery Chargers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Also use 








Amazon.com: FOXWELL NT650 Elite OBD2 Scanner ABS SRS Air Bag Scan Tool Check Engine Light Code Reader with ABS Bleeding Battery Registration Oil Light SAS EPB EPS TPMS TPS Reset : Automotive


Buy FOXWELL NT650 Elite OBD2 Scanner ABS SRS Air Bag Scan Tool Check Engine Light Code Reader with ABS Bleeding Battery Registration Oil Light SAS EPB EPS TPMS TPS Reset: Code Readers & Scan Tools - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com




and








Amazon.com: 24V 12V FOXWELL BT705 Car Battery Tester Battery Load Tester Alternator Automotive 100-2000 CCA Auto Cranking Charging System Checker Digital Battery Analyzer for Heavy Duty Truck Boat Motorcycle : Automotive


Buy 24V 12V FOXWELL BT705 Car Battery Tester Battery Load Tester Alternator Automotive 100-2000 CCA Auto Cranking Charging System Checker Digital Battery Analyzer for Heavy Duty Truck Boat Motorcycle: Battery Testers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## CookieJar (Jan 5, 2015)

Dutchy491 said:


> Let us know what they say….


Apologies for the long delay but life kind of got in the way. Recall: my Honda generator's Yuasa battery wouldn't hold a charge even though it was hooked up to a Deltran Battery Tender and showing a steady, green light. I emailed Deltran and they got right back to me. They suspected a faulty battery but were more than happy to take a look at the charger if I wanted to send it in (still under warranty). They also explained how I could test the charger using a multi-meter. I opted to do my own test and the charger was spot-on, even after several retests. Battery charges up but only holds that charge for 1-2 days and starts to die off dramatically (no load in a dry, cool environment). So, I'm thinking the charger is OK. And, in a new twist, I noticed that when I engage the start button on the genny (once the battery is fully charged), there is no audible "click" indicating that the magnet engaged. Wires, connections, ground checked out OK. So, now I'm thinking the starter solenoid may be bad (even though the unit only has less than 100 hours on it in the past 8 years. I don't have the time/patience to tear it apart and the part is expensive in any case. SO, I'm gonna use the old, tired-and-true pull start until my shoulder falls off. Thanks to all for the suggestions. Y'all have a Happy New Year.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

I also have a Battery Tender Plus 1.25A attached to my Lambretta for over a year now and several weeks ago, the battery went dead. Granted, I only use the scooter once or twice a week. One day, I got nothing from the starter and the instrument panel was flickering. Thought it was just a loose connection but it was all tight down there. Not a pip from my Deltran. Same failure mode.... battery stopped taking a charge but the charger still shows green (Fully Charged).

This really highlights the need to load test both the battery and generator regularly. Finding out there's something wrong with it in an actual emergency will be PITA.


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

Buy a decent lithium ion battery and forget about charging it. Just run the unit every couple months. 
Set and forget is always best.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

LiFePO4 batteries are getting cheaper by the year and if you've seen the lifespan these cells are capable of, it might even outlive the generator itself.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup battery tech is getting better for sure!


----------



## Winnipegmike (Jun 28, 2020)

Keep in mind that some lithium battery bms's will deny charging below -10 degrees C.
Not a big problem in an enclosed inverter generator as it will exceed that temperature eventually. But an open frame generator with an exposed battery may not be able to receive a charge on a cold day.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Fair point.

They do hold their charge quite well and will likely survive the winter season without getting a charge... granted they were fully-charged in summer. The important thing is they're still able to discharge current well enough even down to -20℃.


----------

